# Malawi Cichlid Pictures



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

I set this up as a shell-dweller tank. Until that happens I have these "squatters" occupying the real estate:





































Background is the usual DIY foam / concrete combination:









Cheers
ka NUK


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

wow nice tank, fish, and great pics.. Love the background.. What size is the tank?

Are you going to do Tang Shell Dwellers?


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Brandon,

The tank is only a 29 gal. I definitely want to put some Tanganikan shell dwellers in there. I do have a 55 gal which is currently overwintering my koi ...so once I get the shellies I may put these juvenile mbunas in there. 

I'm waiting for a good lead and warmer weather (-30 brrrr!) before I order some occelatus or brevis.

Cheers
ka NUK


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice looking tank did you make thet background yourself.


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Pat!

Yes, I made a thread about that background:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6275

Not sure what's next ...I think I may grow some moss on the top of the background. The top is just barely awash with water and REALLY close to 58W of light. I may also transfer some extra valisneria plants from my office tank. I'm ok with them becoming fish food. 

ka NUK


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool seems a good project for the winter Ill have to try one I might need to pick your brain though


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

My brain seems kind of "picked over" at the moment ...but you are welcome to the leftovers 

On a related note: What am I looking at here? 








Is that a Metriaclima Greshakei aka "Ice Blue"?
It's the dominant one in the tank, about 3" long right now. He even puts the Auratus male in his place. Amazingly: There is not one shredded fin or missing scale in this tank! </knock on wood>

If anyone wants to pick these up when they outgrow the tank let me know. Thunder Bay pickup 

ka NUK


----------

